# Track your rounds fired?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Since I kinda flipped my entire collection last year, and I started over, I have been tracking the exact number of rounds I put through each gun. Anyone else do this?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

The only gun that I kept track of was my Sig P226. It was my only 9mm for several years and I counted the primers I used. I lost track at 15,000 rounds when I sent it off to Walter Birdsong to have his Black T finish put on it... That 226 has never skipped a beat! What a pistol!

My other pistols, no... After 1000 rounds I stop paying attention...


----------



## Delta Force (May 8, 2006)

*keep track of rounds*

I keep track of the rounds fired out of my Stainless Colt Government model in 38 Super/ 9mm.But thats about it.I now have 7500 rounds shot down the tube.I do have 3000 rounds through my Walther P88 but I am not the original owner of the gun.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

I used to do that when I owned my cap & ball revolver.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have kept track of every round fired in all guns bought since 1991.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

My kids keep taking them out so I gave up.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, yes, I do. I started a log book in 1958 that documents nearly fifty revolvers (and one Colt Gold Cup ,45) for each round fired. The date, number of rounds fired, load or ammunition and bullet type, and total rounds fired to date for each gun. Also recorded repairs and/or modifications. Date and place of purchase, and when sold or traded.

Makes interestin' reading.

Bob Wright


----------



## chuckles (May 7, 2006)

Yes, I keep a log using Excel that documents pretty much everything about my guns. I have 1 spreadsheet for Handguns, 1 for Long Guns, 1 for Ammo and even 1 for my "good" flashlights, (Surefires etc). My logs cover everything about the guns including number of rounds fired as well as type, brand, etc.
Some have labeled me "anal" for my meticulous recordkeeping. :wink: 
One suggestion, if using a PC for record storage, make sure you back up regularly to CD, DVD or?


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

Yes, on all guns. Don't really know why, but I do. It does help keep track of when to change the springs in the 1911's.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

nope,
I just shoot them.

AFS


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Since I kinda flipped my entire collection last year, and I started over, I have been tracking the exact number of rounds I put through each gun. Anyone else do this?


Yep! I keep the rounds logged in a gun journal .
So far
4500 rounds Sigma 9ve No failures
1550 Baby Eagle No failures
1150 Taurus pt-111 No failures
550 S&W M&P No failures.
1300 Taurus pt-111 No failures (Wifes gun)

Come to think of it this does sound kind of anal. :lol:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Yup, I keep a small notebook in my range bag, note any malfs, round count, ammo used, and any other general notes on my shooting that day. I also save all my targets so I can track progress.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Can't say that I do, but it might not be a bad idea from a maintenance standpoint.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I keep track within 100 rounds on all the pistols and dead on with the rifles.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The two guns I shot at the range today:

H&K USPC (EXACT Count)

04-24-06	208 Rounds (8 hollow points)
04-29-06	150 Rounds
05-26-06	108 Rounds 
06-10-06	100 Rounds

TOTAL – 566 rounds
-----------------------------------
SW99 (ALMOST EXACT)

Approx 300-350 as of 12-29-05
12-30-05	145 Rounds
01-16-06	125 Rounds
02-04-06	200 Rounds
02-25-06	090 Rounds
04-12-06	045 Rounds
04-29-06	050 Rounds
06-10-06	100 Rounds

TOTAL – 1105 Rounds


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hey, I like that Ship.............."ALMOST EXACT" :?:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Hey, I like that Ship.............."ALMOST EXACT" :?:


Well, I didn't start tracking EXACTLY until 12-30-06 on that particular gun or my G34.

My P99c:

Walther P99c

10-08-05	160 rounds
10-16-05	50 rounds
12-28-05	155 rounds
01-14-06	75 rounds
02-04-06	50 rounds
04-26-06	92 rounds

TOTAL - 582 rounds


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

12-30-06 :?: Cool :lol: (can't get away with nuthin' on this site) I guess that date qualifies for ALMOST EXACT.


----------

